
Autonomous, Crowd-Funded Tor Relays with Bitcoin - sega01
http://go-beyond.org/post/autonomous-crowd-funded-tor-relays/
======
sharemywin
Interesting idea. I don't have any bitcoins, though. Maybe setup a gofundme
account. or patreon. Just a thought.

